# PC ohne WLAN und keine LAN Möglichkeit. Wie PC mit dem Netz verbinden?



## Tankashi (12. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin.
Heute haben wir unseren Telekom Anschluss bekommen, leider haben wir erst heute bemerkt das der DSL Anschluss für den Router sich in der Abstellkammer befindet (3 Räume und Türen vom PC entfernt).

Nun da der Router (Speedport Smart 3) leider keine Möglichkeit hat in der Nähe von meinem Rechner zu stehen, bleib die Möglichkeit mit den LAN Kabel leider aus, denn das tue ich mir nicht an ein 25m Kabel zu verstecken und durch die Decke zu verlegen.

Mein PC ist leider nicht mit einem WLAN Zusatzadapter ausgerüstet.
Meine Frage ist nun, reicht da ein einfacher WLAN USB Stick den ich in meinem 3.0 USB Slot in den PC stecke, oder stelle ich mir das ganze zu einfach vor?
Was genau wäre die beste Methode den PC mit WLAN auszustatten?
Ist eine WLAN Karte besser als ein USB Stick?
Welchen könnt ihr mir da empfehlen und auf was genau müsste ich achten?
Habe ich dadurch viel schlechteres Internet?

Mein Mainboard ist ein „Gigabyte GA-B460 HD3“.

Das war’s erstmal mit den ganzen Frgaen und vielen Dank schon einmal


----------



## Tolotos66 (12. April 2021)

Externer USB-Stick mit Antenne. Vllt noch iwo einen Repeater positionieren.
Gruß T.


----------



## doedelmeister (12. April 2021)

Ne USB Stick ist die leichteste Variante. Steckkarten haben beim Empfang keine Vorteile.

Dir sollte aber klar sein, dass mit mehreren Wänden dazwischen Pingprobleme oder packet loss auftreten kann. Das merkst du beim Surfen / Multimedia nicht. Aber beim Zocken wird dir das auffallen.

Würd halt einfach mal testen wie gut das geht. Son USB Stick kostet ja net die Welt. Würd halt net das billigste nehmen, sollte 2,4 und 5GHz Frequenz können. Sowas zum Beispiel: https://geizhals.de/tp-link-archer-t3u-plus-ac1300-archer-t3u-plus-a2291212.html


----------



## Tankashi (12. April 2021)

Blöde Frage:
Telekom Speed Home WiFi für Ihr starkes & stabiles Heimnetzwerk I WLAN Verstärker mit Mesh Technologie für optimale Internet-Abdeckung, 1.733 Mbit/s I Plug & Play per WPS, 2 LAN-Anschlüsse https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07GDTB24P/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_i_0GX5KEXFB7FFC6G8T6S9

würde das nicht theoretisch reichen?
Den könnte ich ja neben den PC stellen und über LAN verbinden und der Home Wifi verbindet sich dann über WLAN mit dem Speedport 3 Router (würde gleichzeitig mit unseren Telekom Media Receiver 401 Kompatibel sein, dann bräuchte ich da auch kein LAN)
Würde das gehen?

Danke


----------



## chill_eule (12. April 2021)

Ganz unabhängig mal vom eigentlichen Problem:

Solche WLAN Repeater bzw. Brücken von der Telekom hatte ich auch schon mal im Einsatz.
Ist zwar schon etliche Jahre her, aber damals war ich damit nicht zufrieden.
(Da ging es um die Verbindung von einem zweiten Mediareceiver zum Router zwecks "Entertain" [heute: Magenta-] TV. )

Aktuell ist das über dLAN (bzw. "PowerLAN") gelöst und damit kommen wir hier gut zurecht im Großen und Ganzen 

PS: Ja, ein Kabel wäre geiler, aber geht hier auch nicht_ mal eben so. _
Und: Nein, unsere VDSL Verbindung ist davon *nicht* beeinträchtig. 
Genau so wenig ist hier auch (statistisch gesehen) einer der wenigen Amateurfunker in Deutschland, in der unmittelbaren Umgebung,  ansässig, die darüber eventuell weinen müssten...)
"Wer liebt den DJ...??" (Frei nach M.W.)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2021)

Tankashi schrieb:


> das tue ich mir nicht an ein 25m Kabel zu verstecken und durch die Decke zu verlegen.


Solltest du vielleicht schon, denn dann hast du eine stabile Verbindung. Alles andere wird nicht zwingend zufriedenstellend funktionieren.


----------



## Replikator84 (12. April 2021)

Power Line zb von Devolo (kann vielleicht gut) funktionieren..... 

Aber, nur in neueren renovierten Wohnungen / Häuser.  Früher, die alten Hütten hatten noch zum Teil abgetrennte / separate Stromkreise in den Zimmern, da würde es nur Probleme geben....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2021)

Replikator84 schrieb:


> Power Line zb von Devolo funktioniert gut,  Aber, nur in neueren renovierten Wohnungen / Häuser.  Früher, die alten Hütten hatten noch zum Teil abgetrennte / separate Stromkreise in den Zimmern, da würde es nur Probleme geben....


Das hängt einerseits damit zusammen, dass es auf einer Phase besser funktioniert, weil es dann nciht noch elektromagnetisch auf die andere Phase übertragen werden muss, andererseits ist die Idee von Powerline einfach Kacke.
Man stört damit bewusst ganze Kurzwellenbände und wird durch dort aktive Funkdienste (Rundfunksender, Funkamateure) auch gestört. Zudem gibt es immer mehr schlecht entstörte Elektronik, die dann Störstrahlung in das Stromnetz einspeist, was dein dLAN stört.
Eine gescheite Lösung ist das keinenfalls.


----------



## DOcean (12. April 2021)

Replikator84 schrieb:


> Früher, die alten Hütten hatten noch zum Teil abgetrennte / separate Stromkreise in den Zimmern, da würde es nur Probleme geben....


ähh nein, früher lief das Ganze Haus über eine einzige Sicherung! da war da nix mit Aufteilung auf die Zimmer

Ich hab noch "Sicherungskästen" gesehen da gab es eine Sicherung für den Herd, eine für Licht, eine für die paar Steckdosen und vielleicht noch eine für die Garage und das wars dann...

Aber der Schluss passt schon, desto neuer ein Haus, desto besser funktioniert DLAN, aber auch desto neuer die Adapter desto besser funktioniert es.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Eine gescheite Lösung ist das keinenfalls.


Das lass doch die Leute selber entscheiden, was für ihren Anwendungsfall am besten/gescheitesten ist, für den einen sind es Kabel ziehen, für andere WLAN mit Mesh, der nächste nimmt DLAN, jeder für seinen Anwendungsfall...


----------



## chill_eule (12. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man stört damit bewusst ganze Kurzwellenbände und wird durch dort aktive Funkdienste (Rundfunksender, Funkamateure) auch gestört. Zudem gibt es immer mehr schlecht entstörte Elektronik, die dann Störstrahlung in das Stromnetz einspeist, was dein dLAN stört.


Hast du auch noch mal eine neue Platte zum auflegen?

Vor allem: *bewusst* stört da niemand auch nur irgendetwas... 
Nichts für ungut, aber auf die paar "Funktamateure" in DE pfeife ich in jedem Fall, wenn ich dafür eine offiziell zugelassene, geprüfte und in sehr vielen Fällen auch zuverlässige Alternative zu nem WLAN habe.

Immer das gleiche hier... 
Schreibe deine Warnung halt in die Signatur, dann musst du auch nicht in jedem neuen Thema immer wieder darauf hinweisen, dass dLAN = _Hexenwerk/Ketzerei/whatever_ ist 

PS: Ja, ein normales LAN Kabel ist natürlich die beste Lösung, aber eben nicht für Jeden!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Vor allem: *bewusst* stört da niemand auch nur irgendetwas...


Dummgeschwätz, die Dinger sind so konzipiert worden und nicht vom Himmel gefallen.

Zudem bist du da Sekundärbenutzer, du musst die Störungen deines dLAN hinnehmen.


----------



## chill_eule (12. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dummgeschwätz


Ja, danke...


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> die Dinger sind so konzipiert worden


Was interessiert das den Käufer?
Genau: Interessiert einen überhaupt nicht! 
Weil: Wenn es läuft bin ich happy und hatte minimalen Aufwand.
Oder:


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> du musst die Störungen deines dLAN hinnehmen.


Wenn es nicht läuft, gebe ich es innerhalb der 14-Tage-Frist (online) zurück (oder im Einzelhandel ist zu 99% auch Zurückgeben oder Wenigstens umtauschen möglich)


----------



## Pu244 (13. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dummgeschwätz, die Dinger sind so konzipiert worden und nicht vom Himmel gefallen.
> 
> Zudem bist du da Sekundärbenutzer, du musst die Störungen deines dLAN hinnehmen.



Dein Hass auf dLan ist schon mittlerweile krankhaft. Die wichtigen Frequenzbänder, wie der Amateurfunk, werden nicht (mehr) verwendet und auch sonst ist dLAN nicht der Weltuntergang, den du gerne propagierst.

Es spricht natürlich nichts dagegen, die Leute auf mögliche Probleme hinzuweisen. Die Leistungsfähigkeit ist begrenzt, die Reichweite hängt stark von der Hausverkabelung ab (im Zweifel Phasenkoppler installieren), es gibt Geräte, die dLAN stören können und im Fall von VDSL sollte man immer eine Geschwindigkeitsmessung vor dLAN und mit dLAN unter Volllast machen.

Der Punkt, den du einsehen solltest, ist, dass es durchaus viele Konstellationen gibt, in denen Powerline sinnvoll ist.

EDIT: ach ja, Dingen, wie Waschmaschinen kann man auch mit sowas zu Leibe rücken, dann klappt es auch mit dem Powerline.








						brennenstuhl® - Themenwelt - Überspannungsschutz - Wie funktionieren Entstörfilter in der Steckdosenleiste?
					

Steckdosenleisten mit Überspannungsschutz und Entstörfilter vor Überspannungen und verhindern außerdem Hochfrequenzstörungen an elektronischen Geräten




					www.brennenstuhl.com


----------

